# Samba: pdbedit - Home Directory



## PaulAtreides (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi

I am using Samba as a Standard Alone File server. Security = user

Why is Samba not taking the home directory path from the entry that I can change with pdbedit? When I use the variables %H it will only return the path setup in the /etc/passwd file.

The reason I need this is because I put all home folders under /server/users/"full name" and I dont want to use the unix username as folder name or the home folder setup inside the passwd file. Now I am getting in trouble when I want to setup the recycling folder. %H is returning the wrong value.

Does somebody has any idea to fix this?


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 29, 2017)

I assume you're talking about the -h option? See pdbedit(8); that option doesn't edit the home directory path but the home directory _network_ path. So from what I can tell this option allows you to present a different 'share name' than the actual directory name, but it doesn't change any underlying mechanics. The users physical home directory remains the same.


----------



## PaulAtreides (Oct 29, 2017)

Is there a way to rewrite the username? Similar to the username _map for the login just for %U_


----------

